# Euro gear



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

After watching some CAG folks land some carp this weekend at West Branch, I was real impressed. Shoreboundone showed me a hair rig and his pod (sounds kinda foul, I know) and I thought it was pretty cool. Mitch mentioned something about "euro gear"...I'm just curious as to what the difference is between that and walmart type gear...what makes it better, and I assume it's more expensive?


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Shake,

There are a million different people fishing this way, and there will be a million different answers. The easiest explanation is Euro gear was developed by the europeans for the ease of bank fishing. They have developed gear for the bank anglers as the US has developed gear for the boat angler. This stuff is sophisticated. All the way from electronic bite alarms (sending an audible tone when you get a bite), to bedchairs ( used to sleep on or rest on while fishing), brolly's or bivvy's (tent like objects which are legal in Ohio, to keep the elements off of you), even all kinds of crap. You wouldn't believe all the stuff available. Check out this link:

http://www.foxint.co.uk/catalogues.php?lang=

Look under the FOx catalog. Check out all the neat items developed just for the bank anglers


----------



## ShoreBoundOne (Apr 6, 2004)

Shake...Shawn is the one to talk too...i'm still a newbie 

Mitch


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Do you feel that euro tackle will catch more and bigger carp than american tackle?


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

jack..no way..in certain conditions it maybe handy to have the euro rods to cast waay out there..but for normal everyday fishing..i feel that i can walk into cabelas or BPS and get things that i can start doing some carping..
the euro gear is what i like to fiddle with..


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Thats good because I have alot of money invested in cattin gear, and I will have to use it for most of my carp fishing.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Me too jack, I just maily try to use my gear that I would usually use for channel cattin.

Shawn, im still looking forward to a day or night of carping on the GMR!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow...once you buy the rods, pods, alarms, slings, tents, etc...that stuff ads up!

On the flip side, still a far cry from boat payments and maintenance...not to mention the headaches.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Shake,

Keep in mind those prices are in £ or Pounds.....so it's almost double in American monies. 

Rest,

Ak hit is head on. YOu do not need all the "fancy euro-gear" to catch carp. Cattin' gear will work just fine, as will normal spinning rods/reels. Just takes more patience when fighting/landing the fish than with the longer rods. The only reason most of us use the Euro gear would be for the fact of having a Hobby......and for the ease of bank fishing....especially when spending a whole freaking weekend or week on the bank. LOL. I would highly suggest though getting a rod pod or banksticks and alarms, even if it is a cheap setup...if you were to purchase just 1 piece of Euro gear.This allows you to wonder down the banks and converse with other fishermen, friends, or even fall asleep and still be able to hear the run take place. Not only to mention that, but it keeps your equipment off of the ground, keeps them from gettting scraped up, and keeps them from becoming dirty. A good investment for you gear already. And, you can use baitcasting, catfishing, normal spinning reels, etc. with a pod.......no need to buy the fancy stuff.

But Like I said.....you don't need ANY euro gear to go out and catch carp. I encourage people to hit the waters with us at our events, with their standard american gear. Gives you the opportunity to learn about carp fishing in general, their habits, what kinds of baits to try, etc. Always a good time!


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

The two biggest things I've picked up from the "Euro" style fishermen would be the hair rig and the catapult/slingshot. Those would be the only two things that I can say have definitely helped me catch more/bigger fish. I've got the pod, bite alarms, baitrunner type reels, unhooking mat, and a few other odds and ends that i would have never dreamed of having back when i still did things the easy way, but like others have said, it's mostly for fun and to make things a little more comfortable on the bank. 

But the hair rig has opened up a whole world of baits as well as bunch of new ways to present baits...and sometimes this makes a big difference. Of course, i'd have to add that there are still a lot of times that plain sweet corn fished on a hook has outfished all my fancy crap  . 

Just like any other fish, catching carp still depends mostly on knowing where to find the fish and finding the right bait/presentation to catch them. It's just that when you are confined to fishing from the bank, you have to find ways to bring the fish to you sometimes, and that's where the catapult has helped me by chumming areas and bringing the feeding fish within my range.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Or spoon, or method blaster, or standing on a bridge and dumping buckets full down  CFD here I come


----------



## Tornichio (Apr 14, 2004)

shawn you might want to wait a few day for cfd. I know the water is up a little bit but not too bad. However the current is really moving and you might find it a little safer to fish in a few days after all the raw sewage gets moved down river. I post conditions if you are interested.


----------



## Miso_Ohio (Apr 6, 2004)

Raw Sewage === Lotsa Chum 

Actually CFD is at its best when it is up a little, seems to push the larger fish close to casting range. If it is full blown up with lots of debris floating down, then it is only good for loosing rigs. You can ask Hook Line Sinker about the later.


----------



## HookLine&Sinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I've lost enough lead in there to make a cannonball big enough to sink that ship. But, I caught 6 last Sunday and all were within 10 feet of the bank.


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

i disagree here.''euro'' equipment is way better
for carpfishing than the everyday American tackle.yes
you can catch carps on any rod or rig,ect but there are
many situations in carpfishing were the American 
tackle is useless.yes,even in the US.i mean,euro tackle
is made for carpfishing.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

I for one LOVE the "fancy crap"......  








I still need to buy a Brolly, bedchair & Euro net..other than that im pretty much set.

Great thing about this tackle guys..it will work out PERFECTLY for my chanel cattin around home & will be used on the Ohio river for daytime cattin, hybrid stripers, drum(the big ones)....so this tackle is NOT just for carp but BANK ANGLERS.

With my 12' 2.75TC carbon rod, big pit spool Shimano Ultegra this combo will throw 2-3oz. lures to the moon, watch out hybrids..lol

Scott


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Payara, i agree with you 100% . You can use American tackle with hair-rigs, but a lot of the rigging like Method feeders, ect. are hard because our rods here are designed much differently than UK rods that were made for such things.
Also playing a LARGE carp on short heavy USA spinning equipment is no fun and causes a lot of hook pulls if using the normal #6-#2 size carp hooks. 
I was'nt a full believer of the "Euro" gear either, but once you get a season under your belt with it , you'll never go back to American style tackle for carp...i know i wont now!!

I have always enjoyed longer rods than the "Norm" for all the species i chase, so this type of long rods fits me very well...heck i think my standard smallmouth lure rod is 7'6" ft. and i think its too short sometimes. I use Euro 11' 3 pcs. rods(rated up to 8 lb. test) for Whitebass & Skipjack herring, cant se using anything else for them now(as long as its not a small narrow area to fish).

Scott


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Just got the new Leslies of Luton catalog today, and saw a chub LED headlamp wtih a REMOTE!!! So who will be the first to be sporting one of these oh so necessary lights at a CAG/OGF outing this year?


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Greg,

But the key word is "CAN". You don't HAVE to go out and purchase all the euro gear to catch carp in the US. You CAN catch carp on American gear. I did it for 20 years until last year when I purchased my Euro gear. Until then I never knew it existed, and I did just fine without it. Same kind of gear Flat is talking about.


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

i feel you Shawn,i have used at least 15 differnt sets
of American made rods,rods made for catfish,trolling,
muskie,salmon.and all served my well and caught 
hundereds of carps.and still use them here and there.


----------

